# Que and Cruz



## jwatki (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Bill hope all went well. We were sad we couldn't come. I was hope to see results.


----------



## Chiles (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a great time!  My brisket has moved up form the bottom of the pack to a solid 11th place.  Unfortunately I was keeping my eye on the Brisket and lost sight of my Chicken and ribs.  I knew what I was turning in was not my best.  Hey, I did not get last place in anything!  

It was SUPER hot and humid.  I heard one of the judges say that almost everyone had fantastick turn ins for ribs which made judging difficult.  Black Cat cleaned up on this event.  The Small's put on one heck of an event and I appreciate their hospitality!

-Chiles

-Chiles


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2010)

How many competed that you took 11th?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How many competed that you took 11th?



59 teams.

Here's the Top 10:

Chicken
10. Pig Sweat BBQ
9. P and D's BBQ
8. 3 Eyz BBQ
7. Pork and Dean's BBQ Team
6. Buckshot BBQ
5. The Crazy Rednecks' BBQ
4. Hogback Mtn BBQ
3. Chix, Swine and Bovine BBQ
2. JD's Smokin' Misfits
1. Swing Dings

Pork Ribs
10. Lo-N-Slo BBQ
9. Smokey Bottom Boys
8. War Pigs
7. Checkered Pigs
6. Pavone Brothers BBQ
5. Virginia BBQ Pirates
4. Black Cat BBQ
3. Old Dominion Smokehouse
2. Wood Chicks BBQ
1. Grog N Hogs

Pork
10. Virginia Q
9. Big Ugly's BBQ
8. P and D's BBQ
7. Old Hickory's BBQ
6. Gonehoggin.com BBQ Team
5. Buckner Brothers Barbeque
4. Black Cat BBQ
3. Hambones by the Fire
2. Gooney Creek BBQ
1. Up N $moke

OVERALL
10. JD's Smokin' Misfits
9. Chix, Swine and Bovine BBQ
8. Up N $moke
7. 4:20 Q
6. Gonehoggin.com BBQ Team
5. War Pigs
4. P and D's BBQ
3. Grog n Hogs
2. Lo-N-Slo BBQ - - Reserve Champion
1. Black Cat BBQ - - Grand Champion


----------



## Chiles (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill,
Could you add the Brisket catagory to your list?   Also... what are you doing up at 4:30 AM?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry about that.  getting ready for work

Brisket:
1 Lo-N-Slo BBQ
2 JD's Smokin Misfits
3 Black Cat BBQ
4 4:20 Q
5 The Princess and The Pig
6 The Professor and Maryan
7 Pot Belly BBQ
8 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
9 Gooney Creek BBQ
10 Hogback Mtn BBQ
11 Big C" Stew-N-Q"


----------



## jwatki (Jul 20, 2010)

Who won the Va  team award?


----------



## Chiles (Jul 21, 2010)

Grog-n-Hogs took the VA cup and the $1000.00

He was there with his wife and two kids.  Two WSM 22.5's and a WSM standard.  

He seems to do a great job with his Que.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Looked like a great event and 11th seems good to me Bill.


----------

